# ADGA judges



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey can someone give me the list of judges in my area? I am not a member of ADGA but I need judges for my AGS show and Gail Putcher said to check out the ADGA judges but I dont see them listed on the website as she said -- must be because I am not a member.

So if you are an ADGA member can you giving me the listing of judges who are in my area (south Jersey and surrrounding states) 

Thanks so much


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nevermind i found it :doh: 

Any recomendations for judges?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here stacey.

http://adga.org/Judges.htm


----------

